# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Sài Gòn tự túc?

## Alyaj

Cuối tuần này mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Sài Gòn. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Sài Gòn tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Nếu bạn nhờ người Sài Gòn hướng dẫn tham quan thành phố này sẽ nhận được câu trả lời “có gì đâu mà đi”, song với những bạn từ nơi khác hay du khách nước ngoài, Sài Gòn có nhiều điểm tham quan đến nỗi mất mấy ngày mới cảm nhận hết.*

* Địa điểm tham quan* 

Số lượng địa điểm tham quan của Sài Gòn khá dày đặc. Nếu bạn thử liệt kê và phân chia theo cụm thì sẽ có các cụm như cụm công viên, cụm bảo tàng, cụm nhà thờ, chùa chiền, cụm các kiến trúc từ thời Pháp, cụm chợ, cụm cầu, cụm các khu vui chơi lớn và cụm khu du lịch sinh thái…

Điểm trừ của kiểu tham quan này là rất mất thời gian di chuyển. Gợi ý cách tham quan Sài Gòn tốt nhất là thuê xe máy, chạy một vòng các tuyến đường lớn, nhỏ của thành phố, đến điểm tham quan, công trình kiến trúc đẹp thì tấp vào, gửi xe, tham quan và chụp ảnh.

*Gợi ý lịch trình tham quan 3 ngày 3 đêm ở Sài Gòn như sau:*

*Đêm đầu tiên trên xe, tàu lửa, máy bay đến Sài Gòn

Ngày thứ nhất:*

Buổi sáng tham quan bến Bạch Đằng, bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh, Bảo tàng Tôn Đức Thắng, công trường Quách Thị Trang, chợ Bến Thành, Nhà hát TP, Ủy ban nhân dân TP, Bưu điện TP, nhà thờ Đức Bà. Các điểm tham quan trên dao động trong bán kính 2km nên bạn sẽ dễ dàng tham quan hết trong buổi sáng.

Trưa ghé Thảo Cầm Viên, nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều dong xe ngang công viên Tao Đàn, hồ con Rùa, công viên Lê Văn Tám, chợ Tân Định. Sang quận 5 ngắm chợ Bình Tây, ngắm nét yên bình của khu phố người Hoa. Thưởng thức các món ăn Hoa.

Tối lang thang chợ đêm Bến Thành, đường phố Sài Gòn, uống cà phê hay ghé các trung tâm, các con đường thời trang để mua sắm cũng như thưởng thức một số đặc sản của các nơi khác du nhập đến Sài Gòn.

* Ngày thứ hai:*

Sáng bắt xe bus đi địa đạo Củ Chi. Sau khi thăm địa đạo Củ Chi, bạn đừng quên tạt ngang danh thắng 18 thôn vườn trầu. Chiều về chạy qua Phú Mỹ Hưng ngắm vẻ đẹp của khu đô thị mới, ngắm bờ sông Panorama, khu Kênh Đào, tòa nhà Paragon, cầu Ánh Sao, hồ bán nguyệt lung linh trong đêm hay tham quan Phú Mỹ, cầu quăng dây đầu tiên của Sài Gòn. Từ cầu Phú Mỹ, chạy sang quận 2 ngắm Nam Sài Gòn thanh bình trong đêm.

Tối ngắm sông và Sài Gòn lung linh trong đêm trên các tàu nhà hàng ở bến Bạch Đằng.

Sổ tay du lịch so tay du lich Sotaydulich Sotay Dulich Khampha Kham Pha Bui kinh nghiem du lich bui sai gon
Nhà thờ Đức Bà.

Sổ tay du lịch so tay du lich Sotaydulich Sotay Dulich Khampha Kham Pha Bui kinh nghiem du lich bui sai gon
Khu kênh đào (Phú Mỹ Hưng).

*Ngày thứ 3:*

Tùy sở thích bạn có thể lên lịch trình tham quan KDL Văn Thánh, KDL Tân Cảng, KDL Bình Quới… các công viên văn hóa lớn như Suối Tiên, Đầm Sen với hàng ngàn trò chơi đủ phong cách hay hàng loạt các ngôi chùa, nhà thờ nhiều phong cách khác nhau.

Chiều tối mua quà tại các siêu thị, cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm rồi lên xe, kết thúc hành trình.

*Di chuyển*

Là thành phố phát triển vào bậc nhất nước ta, nên nói không ngoa khi bạn có thể bắt xe khách, tàu lửa hay máy bay (nếu có) tại bất kỳ tỉnh nào, miền nào để đến Sài Gòn.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể mua vé xe, tàu lửa, vé may bay đi Sài Gòn tại tất cả các bến xe, ga tàu hay đại lý vé máy bay. Mỗi phương tiện di chuyển, hãng xe khách, hãng máy bay có lịch trình di chuyển khác nhau nên bạn cần tham khảo ít nhất vài ngày trước khi khởi hành.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Lời khuyên nếu bạn dùng phương tiện cá nhân đến Sài Gòn là nếu quãng đường trên 300km, bạn nên chọn phương tiện công cộng. Sau khi đến Sài Gòn, bạn có thể thuê xe máy (giá 100.000 đồng/ngày), xe ôm, taxi, hay xích lô để tiện di chuyển.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân thì nên mang đầy đủ giấy tờ, tuân thủ quy định an toàn giao thông đường bộ. Trang bị bao tay, kính, khẩu trang để chống nắng, chống bụi và điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

*Lưu trú*

Vị trí lưu trú thích hợp nhất để bạn tham quan Sài Gòn là các tuyến đường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Trần Hưng Đạo, Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, 3/2. Nếu không chọn khách sạn sang trọng, quy mô lớn, thì mặt bằng chung của các khách sạn tại Sài Gòn dao động từ 150.000 – 300.000 đồng. Bạn có thể gọi điện thoại hay đến tận nơi để hỏi giá.

*Đặc sản*

Sài Gòn gần như không có bất kỳ đặc sản nào cho riêng mình. Song tại thành phố này, bạn có thể thưởng thức đặc sản của bất kỳ tỉnh, vùng, miền nào của nước ta hay của bất kỳ quốc gia trên thế giới với mức giá từ bình dân đến cao cấp.

Điểm ấn tượng của ẩm thực Sài Gòn là dịch vụ khá tốt, không chặt chém hay phân biệt đối xử giữa thực khách vùng khác hay tại Sài Gòn (trừ du khách nước ngoài).

*Mang gì khi đến Sài Gòn*

Mang bất kỳ vật dụng, dụng cụ nào bạn nghĩ cần thiết cho chuyến đi, còn không bạn có thể chọn giải pháp đến Sài Gòn mua sắm và sử dụng (giá vật dụng, quần áo, giày dép tại Sài Gòn không có sự chênh lệch nhiều so với nơi bạn sinh sống. Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn đỡ phải mang vác).

*Các tuyến đường thường gặp*

Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Nha Trang – Đà Lạt
Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Bình Dương – Bình Phước – Tây Ninh
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Long An – Bến Tre – Tiền Giang
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – các tỉnh miền Tây

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## yeudulich123

Sàu Gòn là điểm đến rất thú vị cho du khách phương xa, đặc biệt là những du khách trẻ. đây là 1 thành phố trẻ, hiện đại và năng động.
thành phố có nhiều tham quan vừa cổ kính vừa hiện đại, bạn nên thuê xe máy để đi, vì đường phố Sài Gòn đông đúc, di chuyển bằng ô tô sẽ mất rất nhiều thời gian.
c
ác điểm tham quan theo cung đường đi: 

cụm dinh thống nhất - bảo tàng lịch sử Việt Nam chi nhánh TPHCM - thảo cầm viên;nhà hát thành phố - trụ sở UBND TP (chụp hình lưu niệm) - trung tâm thương mại Vincom - chợ bến thành;nhà thờ đức bà - trung tâm thương mại Diamond - công viên 30/4 - hồ con rùa - nhà văn hóa thanh niên (có nhiều hoạt động văn hóa nghệ thuật)buổi tối bạn có thể đến bến bạch đằng, ăn tối trên du thuyền, dạo mát trên sông sài gòn hoặc đăng ký tour tham quan đường sông: du ngoạn ngược dòng sông Sài gòn, ngang qua các địa điểm nổi tiếng: 

 *•    Nhà máy đóng tàu Ba Son, cầu Thủ Thiêm, cầu Sài Gòn. 
•    Đến bán đảo Thanh Đa, khám phá cảnh quan xanh mát đậm chất thôn quê dân dã của Làng Du lịch Bình Quới. 
•    Thưởng thức bữa tối buffet theo phong cách ẩm thực khẩn hoang Nam bộ*
hoặc tour đường sông: *du thuyền chạy dọc theo Kênh Bến Nghé, Kênh Tẻ, qua Rạch Ông Lớn 
•    Khám phá một phần mới của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh – khu đô thị sầm uất Phú Mỹ Hưng, quận 7
•    Tham quan Cầu Ánh Sao một điểm nổi bật của Phú Mỹ Hưng  •    Mua sắm tại trung tâm mua sắm Crescent mall.

các khu vui chơi trong thành phố:* công viên văn hóa đầm sen và đầm sen nước ở quận 11, công viên nước đại thế giới nằm trên đại lộ đông tây, quận 5; thảo cầm viên quận 1; khu du lịch Bình Quới, Thanh Đa ở bình thạnh, khu du lịch Văn Thánh...xa hơn trung tâm thành phố là khu du lịch suối tiên quận 9; khu sinh thái dân tộc thiểu số Fosaco, công viên nước củ chi, khu du lịch Một thoáng Việt Nam...*

các điểm tham về tôn giáo, tín ngưỡng: c*hùa giác lâm gần công viên văn hóa đầm sen, chùa Ông, chùa Bà Thiên Hậu đường nguyễn trãi, quận 5; chùa Vĩnh Nghiêm đường nam kỳ khởi nghĩa, quận 3; nhà thờ đức, nhà thờ Huyện Sĩ quận 1; khu xóm đạo quận 8...*

về ăn uống:* bạn có thể ăn uống tại bất kỳ địa điểm nào bạn muốn, vì sài gòn có rất nhiều quán ăn ngon, giá cả hợp lý, ko chặt chém.*

khách sạn:* tại quận 1 có các khách sạn thuận tiện để đi tham quan trung tâm TP, giá dao động từ 350.000 - 450.000đ, tại các quận xa trung tâm thì giá thấp hơn 250.000 - 300.000đ
mọi thông tin cần tư vấn về giá vé, phương tiện vận chuyển, khách sạn, tour trọn gói, bạn có thể liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất:*
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 NGUYỄN HUỆ, Q1, TPHCM
TEL: 08.39.14.14.14/EXT: 405
HOTLINE: 0909.581.762 YẾN LINH
CHAT: FIDITOUR.TOURONLINE14
EMAIL: YENLINH@FIDITOUR.COM
*

----------


## hangnt

*Sài Gòn có nhiều nơi không thể không đến, các món ăn ngon, con người thân thiện... Nơi đây luôn là điểm đến và trung chuyển cho khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước.* 

*1. Thời tiết*

Mang khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa, thời tiết ở Sài Gòn chia làm hai mùa mưa và mùa khô rõ rệt. Mùa mưa kéo dài từ khoảng tháng 6 đến tháng 11 với những cơn mưa bất chợt không cần báo trước, có khi trời đang nắng bỗng dưng đổ mưa lớn. Tuy nhiên, các cơn mưa ở Sài Gòn thường không kéo dài. Vì thế, suốt 12 tháng, Sài Gòn lúc nào cũng thích hợp để du khách có thể chọn làm điểm đến cho kỳ nghỉ của mình.



Sài Gòn với nhịp sống năng động luôn là điểm đến thu hút đông du khách trong và ngoài nước đến tham quan, vui chơi và mua sắm. Ảnh: Vũ Tường Chiểu.
*2. Phương tiện di chuyển*

Để đến Sài Gòn, bạn có thể di chuyển bằng nhiều phương tiện như máy bay, tàu hỏa hay ô tô.

- Nếu đi từ Hà Nội bằng tàu hỏa, bạn có thể mua vé tại ga Hà Nội với nhiều loại vé như ghế mềm, ghế cứng, giường nằm... Chuyến tàu Thống Nhất chạy nhanh nhất giữa Hà Nội - Sài Gòn là 30 tiếng. 

- Nếu đi bằng ôtô, bạn có thể mua vé tại các bến xe với các hãng xe như Mai Linh, Hoàng Long... Giá vé từ khoảng 900.000 đồng xe giường nằm (đã bao gồm thức ăn và nước uống trong suốt hành trình). Thời gian di chuyển dao động từ hơn 30 tiếng đến hơn 40 tiếng đồng hồ tùy nhà xe. 

- Máy bay là một lựa chọn tốt cho bạn khi không có nhiều thời gian. Chỉ mất khoảng 1h50 phút từ Hà Nội là bạn có thể đến Sài Gòn. Giá vé máy bay cũng không quá cao, nếu có kế hoạch đi nghỉ từ lâu, bạn hoàn toàn có thể mua được vè giá rẻ chỉ vào khoảng 1.500.000 đồng khứ hồi.

*Di chuyển ở Sài Gòn:*

- Phương tiện công cộng ở Sài Gòn khá phong phú và lịch sự. Nếu rành đường, bạn có thể đi đến các điểm tham quan, vui chơi bằng xe bus.

- Nếu đi bằng taxi bạn nên chọn những hãng taxi uy tín như Mai Linh, Vinasun hay Hoàng Long... Tuy nhiên, khi lên xe, bạn cần lưu ý đến đồng hồ tính cước, mã số xe... để đề phòng trường hợp để quên hành lý hoặc các rắc rối phát sinh.

- Bạn cũng có thể thuê xe máy để di chuyển ở Sài Gòn với mức giá vào khoảng 100.000 đồng một ngày. Thủ tục thuê khá đơn giản khi chỉ cần để lại chứng minh thư cùng một ít tiền cọc theo quy định là bạn đã có cho mình một phương tiện thuận lợi.

*3. Lưu trú*

Sài Gòn có rất nhiều khách sạn cho bạn lưu trú với mức giá rất phong phú, từ 200.000 đồng cho đến vài triệu đồng cho một ngày đêm. Bạn có thể lựa chọn các khách sạn ở ngay trung tâm trên các con phố Nguyễn Trãi, Lê Thánh Tôn, khu vực chợ Bến Thành, khu phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão... để tiện cho việc tham quan.

*4. Các điểm tham quan*

Nếu lần đầu đến Sài Gòn, những điểm tham quan nổi tiếng như chợ Bến Thành, Bưu điện Thành phố, nhà hát lớn, nhà thờ Đức Bà, Dinh Độc Lập... là những nơi bạn cần phải đến cho chuyến đi của mình.

*Bưu điện thành phố*

Đây là một công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng ở TP HCM được xây dựng mang nét đặc trưng kiến trúc kiểu Pháp có giá trị tiêu biểu tại của thành phố, với hơn 120 năm tuổi (1886-1891), là điểm đến tham quan không thể thiếu của du khách khi tới thành phố, là niềm tự hào của người dân. Đến đây, du khách không chỉ được ngắm nét kiến trúc độc đáo của bưu điện mà còn được đắm mình vào thế giới cổ xưa, từ chiếc hòm bỏ thư, cho đến các quầy gọi điện thoại. Trước mặt là nhà thờ Đức Bà, nhìn sang hai bên là những tòa nhà cao tầng hiện đại. Sự kết hợp hài hòa này biến nơi đây thành một địa điểm vừa mang nét đẹp cổ kính, lại vừa tràn ngập hơi thở của cuộc sống hiện đại.

*Dinh Độc Lập*

Dinh Độc Lập hay còn gọi là dinh Thống Nhất một công trình tọa lạc trên mảnh đất rộng 15ha ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố. Công trình in đậm dấu ấn thời gian và lịch sửa nhưng cũng rất lãng mạn với một tòa nhà xây dựng theo hình chữ cát (tốt lành) nằm giữa khuôn viên xanh với hàng cây cổ thụ cao lớn…. Dinh có nhiều tên gọi khác nhau qua các thời kỳ như: dinh Norodom (1889 - 1954), dinh Thủ tướng (9/1954 - 10/1956), dinh Độc Lập (10/1956 - 10/1976) và ngày nay là Hội trường Thống Nhất. Đây không chỉ là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo mà còn là nơi tổ chức nhiều sự kiện lịch sử trọng đại của thành phố nói riêng và cả nước nói chung.

*Nhà thờ Đức Bà*

Nằm ngay giữa trung tâm Sài Gòn, nhà thờ Đức Bà không có hàng rào và khuôn viên kế cận. Nhà thờ là một điểm nhấn trong không gian đô thị, có góc nhìn đẹp từ mọi phía. Kiến trúc của thánh đường đã tạo nên một hiệu ứng ánh sáng tuyệt vời trong nội thất, cho một cảm giác tĩnh lặng, thánh thiện và trang nghiêm. Có thể nói, nhà thờ Đức Bà là một tác phẩm kiến trúc hoàn hảo, là một công trình tiêu biểu mang tính biểu trưng của Sài Gòn. Không chỉ mê hoặc du khách ở xa đến, nhà thờ Đức Bà với vẻ đẹp mang nét uy nghi nhưng gần gũi, mộc mà và giản dị đã trở thành địa điểm chụp ảnh nổi tiếng cho các cặp đôi chụp ảnh cưới, ảnh nghệ thuật...

*Chợ Bến Thành*

Chợ Bến Thành được xem là biểu tượng của du lịch thành phố. Ngôi chợ được xây dựng theo hình vuông với 4 cửa chính mở ra 4 hướng Đông, Tây, Nam, Bắc. Du ngoạn chợ Bến Thành, du khách có thể mua sắm cho mình các vật dụng ưa thích hay thưởng thức các món ăn ngon trong khu ẩm thực. Đặc biệt khi đêm về, khu chợ đêm Bến Thành thu hút hàng trăm du khách đến mua sắm và thưởng thức đủ món ăn ngon từ lúc chập tối đến khuya.

*Nhà hát lớn*

Nằm ngay trục đường Lê Lợi - Đồng Khởi, nhà hát lớn Thành phố cũng là một điểm tham quan mà du khách khó có thể bỏ qua khi đến Sài Gòn. Được xây dựng cách đây hơn một thế kỷ, nhưng nhà hát vẫn giữ được nét đặc trưng của kiến trúc phương Tây. Nhà hát không đơn thuần là nơi tổ chức cho các sự kiện âm nhạc mà nơi đây còn là địa điểm diễn ra các hoạt động lớn của thành phố về văn học, nghệ thuật hay các hoạt động xã hội.

Bên cạnh đó, các điểm tham quan như Bảo tàng chứng tích chiến tranh (đường Võ Văn Tần, quận 3); Bảo tàng dân tộc học (đường Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, quận 1); Bảo tàng lịch sử Việt Nam (đường Lý Tự Trọng, quận 1), khu chợ Lớn, bến cảng Nhà Rồng, Ủy ban nhân dân thành phố.... cũng là những nơi đầy thú vị mà bạn nên ghé đến.

*5. Các món ăn ngon*

*Cơm tấm*

Cơm tấm là món ăn bình dị, hầu như có mặt trên các tuyến đường ở Sài Gòn. Ai đến đây mà chưa ăn cơm tấm là coi như chưa từng đặt chân tới Sài Gòn. Cơm tấm Sài Gòn thường ăn kèm với các nguyên liệu như sườn, trứng ốp la, bì, chả, nem... ngoài ra còn có ít đồ chua cùng chén nước mắm chua ngọt thơm ngon.

*Hủ tiếu*

Hủ tiếu là món ăn quá quen thuộc đối với người miền Nam. Món ăn này được người Hoa du nhập vào Việt Nam và biến đổi cho phù hợp với khẩu vị của người Việt. Ở Sài Gòn hiện nay có những thương hiệu hủ tiếu nổi tiếng như hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho, hủ tiếu Nam Vang, hủ tiếu Sa Đéc và một món hủ tiếu bình dị, dân dã là hủ tiếu gõ. Một bát hủ tiếu đầy đủ gồm nước dùng, tôm, thịt lợn, thịt băm, sợi bánh nhỏ như sợi bún nhưng có màu đục, ăn kèm với xà lách, cải cúc, hẹ, giá tươi... Ngày nay, hủ tiếu còn được biến tấu với nhiều nguyên liệu ăn kèm phong phú như: cá, mực, lòng, sườn...

*Các món bún*

Ở Sài Gòn bạn có thể đếm được hơn 20 loại bún khác nhau như: bún bò Huế, bún mọc, bún thịt nướng, bún mắm, bún cá... món nào cũng đầy hấp dẫn và thơm ngon. Không chỉ phong phú, bún ở Sài Gòn còn được bán vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong ngày. Sáng sớm bạn có thể ăn bún bò, bún mọc; buổi trưa có thể ăn bún chả, bún thịt nướng; xế chiều thì bún bung, bún mắm.. tối đến đi ăn bún nước lèo....

*Phở*

Phở là món ăn nổi tiếng từ miền Bắc vào Sài Gòn. Không còn giữ được nguyên bản, những quán phở ở Sài Gòn đã biến tấu để phù hợp với khẩu vị của người miền Nam. Bạn có thể nhận biết được điều đấy khi nhìn vào bát phở của người Sài Gòn, sợi phở bé và mảnh hơn bánh phở Hà Nội, nước dùng có vị ngọt chứ không đậm như bát phở của miền Bắc. Nguyên liệu ăn kèm truyền thống trong bát phở là thịt bò với các cách chế biến như tái, nạm, gân, gầu... Ngày nay, phở được biến tấu phong phú với nhiều loại như phở cá, phở gà, phở đà điểu...

*Các món lẩu*

Ở Sài Gòn có các con phố lẩu nổi tiếng như: lẩu dê ở khu Nguyễn Công Trứ (quận 1), lẩu bò, lẩu dê khu Ngô Thời Nhiệm - Trương Định (quận 3); lầu cá kèo khu Bà Huyện Thanh Quan - Sư Thiện Chiếu (quận 3); lẩu thập cẩm khu Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt (quận 5); khu bờ kè kênh Nhiêu Lộc (quận Bình Thạnh)... Lẩu tương đối dễ ăn, nguyên liệu lại phong phú nên thích hợp với nhiều người. Có nhiều loại lẩu rất nổi tiếng như: lẩu Thái, lẩu cá kèo, lẩu hải sản, lẩu nấm... ngoài ra còn có nhiều loại đặc sản như: lẩu cua đồng, lẩu ốc, lẩu ếch...

*Các món ốc*

Khổng thể bỏ qua món ốc khi kể đến các món ăn ở Sài Gòn. Ốc là tên gọi chung, bao gồm rất nhiều loại hải sản khác nhau như: nghêu, sò, ốc, chem chép.... Những con đường như Thành Thái (quận 10), Vĩnh Khánh (quận 4)... là những địa chỉ quen thuộc của tín đồ mê ốc ở Sài Gòn. Các quán ốc thường mở cửa từ buổi trưa cho đến tối, khuya, cá biệt có nhiều quán mở cửa đến rạng sáng hôm sau. Sở dĩ món ốc được nhiều người ưa thích vì có cách chế biến phong phú với nhiều hương vị khác nhau. Bạn có thể nướng, xào, hấp, luộc, nấu cháo... với nhiều gia vị khác nhau như: nướng nước mắm, nướng mỡ hành, xào bơ cay, xào tỏi...

Ngoài những món ngon kể trên, còn rất nhiều món ngon khác cho du khách tha hồ thưởng thức khi đến Sài Gòn như: bánh canh, bánh xèo, bánh khọt, các loại chè...

*6. Các khu mua sắm*

*Các trung tâm thương mại*

Sài Gòn là thiên đường của mua sắm với nhiều trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng. Ở ngay trung tâm Sài Gòn, bạn có thể ghé đến các cao ốc trên phố Nguyễn Huệ, Lê Lợi, Lý Tự Trong, Đồng Khởi... Tại đây có gần như đầy đủ các nhãn hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng trên thế giới cho bạn tha hồ chọn lựa, mua sắm.

*Các con đường thời trang*

Nếu thích lang thang mua sắm trong các shop thời trang có mức giá tương đối mềm bạn có thể ghé đến đường Nguyễn Trãi (quận 5), đường Lê Văn Sỹ (quận Tân Bình), đường Võ Văn Tần, Nguyễn Đình Chiểu (khu vực quận 3)... đến đây bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm cho mình một chiếc váy xinh xắn hay một cái áo hợp thời trang với mức giá hợp lý. Tuy nhiên, ngoài một số cửa hàng có niêm yết giá rõ ràng thì bạn cần phải biết trả giá để tránh mua hớ.

*Khu Chợ Lớn, chợ An Đông*

Đây có thể gọi là thiên đường của thời trang khi bạn có thể tìm được các loại quần áo, vải, túi xách, mỹ phẩm... có thương hiệu hoặc không có thương hiệu... Mức giá ở đây không rõ ràng, tùy theo khả năng trả giá mà bạn có thể mua được hàng với mức giá bị hớ thấp nhất có thể.

*7. Những điều cần lưu ý*

- Tình trạng an ninh đường phố ở Sài Gòn khá phức tạp trong thời gian gần đây nên bạn cần lưu ý khi đi ngoài đường, không nên đeo các loại trang sức, giỏ xách, máy ảnh, điện thoại...

- Khi đi ăn uống, ở Sài Gòn không có nhiều tình trạng chặt chém, nhưng với những quán không có niêm yết giá thì bạn nên cẩn thận hỏi giá trước.

----------


## hangnt

*Ăn một tô hủ tiếu nóng hổi, nhấm nháp ly cà phê đá vỉa hè, bàn luận đôi lời về thời tiết buổi sáng và dạo quanh nhà sách tìm mua một đĩa nhạc hòa tấu... Tất cả đều là những hoạt động gần gũi ở Sài Gòn.*

_Chỉ cần dành một ngày để mặc mình lạc giữa Sài Gòn, hòa vào những gợi ý dưới đây, bạn sẽ có trải nghiệm rõ nét nhịp sinh hoạt của người Sài Gòn._

*Buổi sáng:* Bạn nên thức dậy sớm tầm 6-7 giờ sáng. Đây là khung giờ lý tưởng để tận hưởng không khí trong lành ở Sài Gòn. Đường xá lúc này còn vắng bóng xe và khói bụi vẫn chưa kịp xuất hiện. Sau một vài động tác uốn mình, bạn có thể kiếm đồ ăn sáng ở dọc các con phố Sài Gòn. Từ đĩa bánh cuốn nóng, tô hủ tiếu mì, đĩa cơm sườn đến tô phở tái, Sài Gòn đều có đủ.

Mức giá đồ ăn ở Sài Gòn khá mềm, nằm ở ngưỡng từ 20.000 đến 35.000 đồng tùy món. Hơn nữa, thái độ phục vụ của nhân viên quán lúc nào cũng cởi mở, vui vẻ và thi thoảng còn trò chuyện với khách về những chuyện thường ngày, điều đó mang lại niềm vui nho nhỏ cho những ai lần đầu đến Sài Gòn.



Cà phê sáng vỉa hè ở một góc Sài Gòn. Phố xá vắng xe cộ, không khí trong lành và dễ chịu hơn bên ly cà phê đen. Ảnh: Quoc-Bao Bui.
Ăn sáng xong, bạn hãy vào một quán cà phê vỉa hè và gọi cho mình một ly cà phê đá hoặc cà phê sữa đá. Ở Sài Gòn có rất nhiều quán cà phê lề đường chỉ với chiếc ghế đẩu, nhưng lại đông khách. Cà phê được pha đậm đà với vị đắng khó cưỡng. Chịu khó để ý, bạn sẽ nhận ra đàn ông Sài Gòn rất thích ngồi cà phê lề đường vào ngày nghỉ với bạn bè, họ ngồi đó nói vài câu chuyện phiếm, đọc báo và ngắm nhìn xe cộ qua lại. Giá một ly cà phê vỉa hè chỉ tầm 10.000 đến 13.000 đồng, một cái giá rất rẻ để mua không gian đặc biệt này.

Hầu hết mọi người khi đã ngồi cà phê, thường sẽ để buổi sáng trôi qua ở đó. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể đổi sang hoạt động khác như đến một số nhà sách nổi tiếng ở Sài Gòn tìm mua các đầu sách bán chạy hoặc những đĩa nhạc hòa tấu chọn lọc.

*Buổi trưa*: Bạn có thể tự thưởng cho mình một bữa trưa thịnh soạn bằng món cơm niêu đậm nét Sài Gòn, nằm trên đường Tú Xương, quận 3. Bên cạnh việc được ngồi trong khung cảnh tái hiện bữa cơm gia đình ngày xưa, bạn còn được xem màn trình diễn cơm đập hấp dẫn. Người phục vụ ở đây sẽ ném niêu cơm lên không trung và đập bể, sau đó chụp miếng cơm cháy ném qua người phục vụ khác, người phục này sẽ hứng rất nhanh và đặt lên bàn ăn của bạn. Những ai có một chút hoài cổ nhớ về Sài Gòn thường cảm thấy như được sống lại những năm tháng xưa khi thưởng thức món ăn ở đây với hạt cơm mềm, dẻo, bao bọc bên ngoài là lớp cơm cháy giòn rụm.



Thưởng thức món cơm niêu "cảm giác mạnh". Niêu cơm được đập vỡ, miếng cơm cháy ngon lành nhanh chóng được người phục vụ hứng và ném qua một người phục vụ khác để đặt lên dĩa. Ảnh: Cnsg
*Buổi chiều:* Không khí mát mẻ chiều Sài Gòn là điều kiện thích hợp cho việc dạo những con phố sầm uất ở trung tâm. Nếu bạn là phụ nữ, tốt nhất hãy cất đôi giày cao gót ở nhà và xỏ vào đôi sandal để di chuyển dễ dàng hơn. Trước tiên bạn cần gửi xe và dạo bước những con đường lớn như Hàm Nghi, Lê Lợi, Lê Thánh Tôn… Bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều gian đồ lưu niệm đẹp mắt để ghé vào. Bạn cũng có thể đi quanh khu vực Bitexco, tòa nhà cao nhất và ấn tượng nhất Sài Gòn. Đi bộ không phải là một hoạt động nhàm chán, mà nó sẽ giúp bạn quan sát mọi vật xung quanh chậm lại.

Nhớ mang theo bên mình chai nước suối hoặc mua một ly trà sữa thơm ngon để vừa ngắm phố phường vừa thưởng thức. Trong trường hợp bạn ngán cảnh đi bộ, hãy thử chuyển sang xích lô. Cảm giác ngồi trên xích lô đạp chậm chậm thật sự rất hay. Lưu ý nên hỏi kỹ giá cả trước khi lên xe và khi hoàn thành chuyến đi, đừng tiếc gì khi cho người đạp xích lô thêm chút tiền lẻ.

Nếu là tín đồ mua sắm, bạn nên ghé thử vào Saigon Square hoặc Taka Plaza nằm trên đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, quận 1. Nơi này được mệnh danh là khu mua sắm náo nhiệt. Chỉ cần biết chút kỹ năng trả giá, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những bộ cánh đẹp với số tiền hợp lý. 

*Buổi tối:* Người Sài Gòn thích ra ngoài với bạn bè, ăn vài món ngon lạ miệng. Điểm đến thu hút của giới trẻ Sài Gòn có lẽ là khu phố Tây, Bùi Viện với không khí náo nhiệt, tiếng nhạc xập xình và những chai bia ướp lạnh. Đến với phố Tây, bạn sẽ ngồi hai bên đường trên một miếng nệm đặt sẵn, gọi một loại thức uống và bắt đầu tám chuyện cùng bạn bè, tây ta lẫn lộn. Ở đây còn có nhiều món ăn vặt như mực chiên nước mắm, bạch tuột nướng, trứng cút luộc... Để hiểu được phố Tây, bạn nên đến vào khoảng thời gian sau 8 giờ tối. Nơi đây còn đặc biệt đông vào ngày cuối tuần. 



Phố Tây khu Bùi Viện. Bạn có thể tùy chọn ngồi trên ghế trong những quán sang, hoặc ngồi dưới tấm bạt được trải dưới đất. Ảnh: Hoài Sơn

----------

